# Aviary wire where to buy?



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey, I am after 1/2" x 1" x 48" x 16g wire 60m worth any idea best place for value, has to be 16g housing larger parrots 
, but need the small mesh size to keep the local sparrows etc out.

Many thanks

Aaron


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Have you tried either ebay or Amazon just a thought
Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Rob Harvey keeps it mate


----------

